

Chrome 6: Early peek under the hood - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/google/chrome-6-early-peek-under-the-hood-2010076/

======
brunt
<http://img.deepgamers.com/1278097072.png> A friend of mine has benchmarked
the beta of Chrome along with several other browsers on his own PC. It's
pretty impressive except for that weird box that gets cut out from the acid3
test.

~~~
natmaster
Why only prereleases for IE and Chrome? Also that HTML5 test is bogus as its
weights are completely arbitrary, counts things that were rejected by the W3C
like Web SQL Database, and does not verify correctness (e.g., Chrome's
implementation of WebSockets does not match the current draft.)

~~~
chc
The HTML5 test doesn't include rejected features in its score. It gives a
score based on actual HTML5, and gives a separate number of "bonus points"
based on related technologies that make the browser more compatible with
others.

------
elblanco
One thing I do wish is that they'd stop mucking about with the security model
in places that weren't important. Ever since they stopped allowing local xml
files to render with stylesheets, my life has grown much harder.

------
moron4hire
Does the Chrome team think they need to reach version number parity with the
other browsers? At least from a UI standpoint, the current version of Chrome
that I'm using (5.0.375.99 Beta) is not enough different from the first Beta
to warrant 4 full version numbers. About the only features that I can think of
that are visibly new are the themes and the extension system. Did themes come
with v4?

Also, if there are good reasons to warrant full version number change, then
why are those versions installing automatically? A full version change is not
an "update". It should be much more explicit to the user that a new full
version is available.

~~~
pohl
_Does the Chrome team think they need to reach version number parity with the
other browsers? At least from a UI standpoint, the current version of Chrome
that I'm using (5.0.375.99 Beta) is not enough different from the first Beta
to warrant 4 full version numbers._

Version number parity is kind of amusing and silly because version numbers are
arbitrary, right? But if version numbers are arbitrary, then on what basis can
one say that a higher number is not warranted?

~~~
andreyf
_if version numbers are arbitrary, then on what basis can one say that a
higher number is not warranted?_

I'm just really angry that they're changing meaningless numbers as if they
have meaning. They're such idiots for thinking the numbers matter enough to
change them.

~~~
Psyonic
But if they're meaningless anyway, what does it matter if they change them?

~~~
andreyf
Yes, that was the joke. Thanks for explaining.

~~~
Psyonic
I re-read your comment and I can see it now, but I missed the humor first time
around.

------
icefox
Wonder how many sites search for 6 in the user agent to filter I.E. 6 or to
set a custom css file

~~~
bombs

      <!--[if IE 6]>
        <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="ie6.css" />
      <![endif]-->
    

The standard way to show a custom stylesheet to IE6 only is to use the IE6
conditional, which is ignored by all browsers except IE6, because it's
semantically a comment and other IE browsers will ignore it, because they
don't match the version number.

